# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Общепит в Мире (Рестораны, кафе)/Public catering in the World (restaurants, cafesante

## YEgor888

В этой теме пишем, где  дешевле иностранцам поесть. В такой структуре:
1. Страна
2. Город
3. Тип заведения
4. Самообслуживание или придётся ждать заказа. 
In this issue we write, where to eat cheaply to foreigners. In such a structure:
1. country
2. city
3. type of facility
4. Self-service or have to wait for the order.

----------


## YEgor888

В России существует несколько тип заведений: Рестораны (подразделяются на классы), кафе-высокого класса, кафе "повседневное", кафе самообслуживания, столовая (чтоб поняли это слово: в коттеджах есть комната где едят), буфет, бар. 
(г. Москва и г. Санкт-Петербург в счёт не беру ) В городе Воронеж лучше всего поесть в студенческих столовых (но не в школьных), но в них как обычно бывают большие очереди. Правда парочка столовых у которых цены выше, чем в кафе самообслуживания. Суп 250-300 мл стоит коло 27 российских рублей (или 185 раз могу поест супа на зарплату) 
In Russia, there is some type of establishments: restaurants (divided into classes), high-end cafes, coffee shops, "everyday" self-service cafeteria, dining room (to understand this word in the cottages there is a room where they eat), bufet, bar. 
(Moscow and St. Petersburg at the expense of not taking) in the town Voronezh best to eat in student canteens (but not in school), but they normally are long waiting lists. It is true a couple of tablespoons in which prices are higher than in self-service cafeteria. Soup is 250-300 ml 27 Russian Roubles (or 185 times I can eat soup for salaries)  Список столовых самообслуживания (List of dining hall)

----------

